# Klingons at Ollie's



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
Those of you who are familiar with Ollie's Bargain stores know they buy stuff in bulk, stuff no one seems to want, and then sell it for cheap (in fact, that's their motto).

I found a gaggle of K-7 Klingon Battle Cruisers at the local Ollies in Dover, Del., for $9.99. These are the ones in the repro metal box. Although the model is upgraded, it's still pretty much the one we built decades ago.

Naturally, I picked up two. You just can't beat the price!


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Got one for myself today as well, at my local in Harrisburg, PA. Minty fresh, shrink wrapped, and just under 10 bucks. Can't beat that for a bargain!

The model gods are smiling, at Ollie's. 

MBZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmmm...the closest Ollie's Bargain Outlet is 1,728 miles from here. Somehow, I think the travel costs would be more than what I'd save on the kit.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Hmmm...the closest Ollie's Bargain Outlet is 1,728 miles from here. Somehow, I think the travel costs would be more than what I'd save on the kit.


Use woman logic, you'll be saving money on the model tho....

Carl-


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> Use woman logic, you'll be saving money on the model tho....
> 
> Carl-


I will guess you're not married


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> Use woman logic, you'll be saving money on the model tho...


*sigh* Sad, but true. I love my wife, but she's the type who will want to drive 20 miles to save 37¢ by buying something we don't need. :lol:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I've never heard of that store. We have something called "Tuesday Morning" that sells bulk closeout items. Most of their products are brand name items.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

spawndude said:


> I've never heard of that store...


I hadn't heard of it either; I had to look it up. :lol:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Ad posted at my Ollies actually showed the Enterprise tinbox, and the Comic Scenes Spider-Man but had neither of those or the Klingon in stock. DID find a Mummy "Strange-Change" for $8.00 and will keep checking weekly for new stuff. They do this pretty much every year before Christmas and a little patience usually pay soff.
Tom


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ollies..."Good Stuff Cheap!" 

The local Ollies has had HAWK Weird-Ohs and Frantics on the shelves for over 2 years.

Remember when Playing Mantis unloaded a lot of Polar Lights kits in Big Lots? From Customizing Kits to James Bond and B-9 Robots...


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Our Ollies still has a lot of the Frantics on their shelves.
They advertised the tin box Enterprise, but did not have any. I'll check back once in a while.
And. of course, I bought a couple of B-9 robots at Big Lots a few years ago.

Jeff


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Jeff; turns out it is NOT the "tinbox" reissue of the AMT 18" Enterprise in the flyer, but the LUNCHBOX issue of the PL 1/1000 kit. NOT that I found one of those either, but I DID score a couple Klingons, two Spideys and a "Strange Change" Vampire at a second Ollies earlier today. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Success! Visited my other area local Ollie's store, and snapped up 2 of the Enterprise in lunchbox tins kits. Still sealed, and minty fresh!

The plastic gods were smiling, indeed. Now, let me go do the happy dance. 

MBZ :wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Lucky dogs! Nearest one to me is so far away I would require (not kidding) back surgery upon arrival!
Well its good to hear some good folks are getting these deals even if its not me.:thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Just an off-the-wall question but ...

What do Klingon Battlecruisers have to do with _Moebius Models_? Wouldn't this thread have been better in *Science Fiction Modeling*?


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Found and picked up a 3rd Enterprise in lunchbox kit tonight. Love that store!

MBZ:wave:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Found FOUR Spock w/Snake kits (in a domed lunchbox) at an Ollie's in Kennett Square PA (south of Philly). Since I've come across PL Spidey's , I'm wondering if there might be Captain America kits out there as well. I spoke to the manager who told me the shipping/distribution of these kits is VERY random, and the individual stores do NOT know what they are getting until they receive it. But I HAVE found the stores to be REALLY cool about taking phone calls and checking the display for kits (which is how/why I made a two hour round trip netting me the Spocks and a couple Klingon kits.) :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Hope you left me some Spock kits to grab, Bwain. LOL I'm kinda in your area. ( Harrisburg ) I deliver in philly area occasionally, and will have to keep an eye out for Ollie's.

If ya wanna trade a lunchbox Spock for a lunchbox Enterprise, keep me in mind.  

The model hunt continues!

MBZ:thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hey Zero, I am PRETTY sure (IIRC) MOST of the stuff from these buyouts DOES eventually make it's way to the other stores., so keep checking your local store. PRETTY sure we can work a trade at some point if needed! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Sounds good.

Thx Bwain.:wave:


----------

